# unter anderem



## Lianta

Hola, estoy traduciendo un texto del alemán y tengo una duda:

Kosslick musste kurz vor dem Start des neben Cannes und Venedig wichtigsten Filmfestivals der Welt unter anderem auch die Absage von US-Schauspieler Nick Nolte hinnehmen.

Mi pregunta es... ¿"unter anderem" modifica a "Cannes und Venedig wichtigsten Filmfestivals der Welt" o a "die Absage von [...]"?


----------



## baufred

... "unter anderem..." > significa:  "die Absage von [...]"?... ha sido entre otras cosas ... hasta ahora no mencionadas ... que sucedieron poco antes del inicio del "Festival de cine" en Cannes que Kosslick tuvo que aceptar ...

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Dan2

baufred said:


> ... que sucedieron poco antes del inicio del "Festival de cine" en Cannes que Kosslick tuvo que aceptar ...


Wie ich den ursprünglichen Satz lese war es nicht kurz vor dem Start des _Cannes_-Festivals sondern vor dem Start eines dritten (unbenannten) Festivals (d.h., weder Cannes noch Venedig). Was meint Ihr?


----------



## jordi picarol

Resumiendo:
Kosslick tuvo que aceptar poco antes del inicio del festival de cine más importante del mundo, junto a Cannes y Venecia, entre otras cosas, la negativa del actor norteamericano Nick Nolte.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Geviert

Hola Lianta,

si no has cometido un error, Dans 2 tiene razón: _unter andere*m *_podría referirse a _Festival_, es decir, "entre otros festivales". Sin embargo, la forma _unter andere*m*_(u.a.) parece ser la más apropiada al sentido de tu frase (controla por favor), es decir, "entre otras cosas".


----------



## jordi picarol

Unter anderem aparece en todas partes traducido como "entre otras cosas" ,mientras unter anderen lo hace como "entre otros" ¿También se habrá confundido baufred? Desde que le conozco -y no es desde ayer-viene demostrando un buen conocimiento del español y el alemán es su lengua materna.¿Cual sería según Geviert la traducción de la frase en cuestión? Tengo la impresión de que nos interesaría a todos. Como todo lo que escribe, dicho sea de paso.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Dan2 said:


> Wie ich den ursprünglichen Satz lese war es nicht kurz vor dem Start des _Cannes_-Festivals sondern vor dem Start eines dritten (unbenannten) Festivals (d.h., weder Cannes noch Venedig). Was meint Ihr?



Recht haste.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Geviert said:


> Hola Lianta,
> 
> si no has cometido un error, Dans 2 tiene razón: _unter andere*m *_podría referirse a _Festival_, es decir, "entre otros festivales". Sin embargo, la forma _unter andere*n *_(u.a.) parece ser la más apropiada al sentido de tu frase (controla por favor), es decir, "entre otras cosas".



"Unter anderem" no puede referirse a Festival. "U. a." puede ser decifrado sea como "unter anderem" sea como "unter anderen" y, además, "und andere".
Jordi Picarol lo ha resumido muy bien.


----------



## baufred

baufred said:


> ... "unter anderem..." > significa:  "die Absage von [...]"?... ha sido entre otras cosas ... hasta ahora no mencionadas ... que sucedieron poco antes del inicio del "Festival de cine" en xxx (ciudad no mencionada) que Kosslick tuvo que aceptar ...



ref.: corrección en rojo

@Dan2: tienes razón ... quien sabe ... posiblemente se refiere Lianta al domingo pasado ... al premio Oscar 2011 en Los Angeles ... un detalle pequeño pero importante ... disculpadme 
@Jordi: eres - como siempre - muy amable ...

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Geviert

Hallo Angelo,

die Abkurzung _"u.a."_ steht hier außer Frage. Die Deutungsmöglichkeiten mögen doch viele sein (_und andere, und anderes, unter anderem_ _unter anderen_), steht aber die Wendung "Unter andere*n*" immer nur vor einem Substantiv im Akkusativ Plural (Bsp. _unter anderen Umständen_) und ist keine feststehende Wendung wie doch im Fall "unter anderem". Die Aussage Jordis "mientras unter anderen lo hace como "entre otros" ist  also, kontextlos so geschrieben, m.E. falsch. Was die Verweisung auf _Festival_ anbetrifft, hast du Recht.


----------



## jordi picarol

citar
Die Aussage Jordis "mientras unter anderen lo hace como "entre otros" ist also, kontextlos so geschrieben, m.E. falsch.
------- 
Das sagst du nur so.Porque tú lo digas.


----------



## Geviert

jordi picarol said:


> citar
> Die Aussage Jordis "mientras unter anderen lo hace como "entre otros" ist also, kontextlos so geschrieben, m.E. falsch.
> -------
> Das sagst du nur so.Porque tú lo digas.



En efecto, eso significa _m.E._


----------



## Lianta

Muchas gracias


----------

